#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  How to tell parents about your love?

## neha_kamboj

when it comes to true love,one doesn't want to hide it from parents.Yet courage is needed to tell them.so suggest ways for the same so as to convince the parents abt him/her being the right choice for you





  Similar Threads: What to do if parents didn't accept your love relationship Children are not parents possession Children are not parents possession Parents of engineering aspirants in Gujrat want JEE to be pushed to 2014 ♥****A Parents Love****♥

----------


## Rahul.sharma2267

In my opinion, you should introduce the guy to your parents as a good  friend of yours. If the guy is good , then over time your parents will  eventually end up liking the guy and then , you can tell them how you  feel about the guy.

----------


## koolkroocer

Yup I agree wid @*Rahul.sharma2267*

----------


## sudhir mourya

to convincing parest , is a slo poison kind of process, 
dont be pushy too much , just set the target as member wise . introduce ur buddy as a nice frnd in your family . create some atmosphere that he can made the bonding . 

then u can go for the jackpot.

u have to be patient first, it takes too much time . and be careful "its not easy to pretend your boyfrnd as a frnd""

----------


## muskan sidhu

think positive about ur relationship nd do everything what ur parents want....be patient and tell about ur relation to ur parents wen the rite time comes...

----------


## samidonald

When both of your base would be strong socially then it will not be an issue for you, you can easily approach to your parents. Be easy, concentrate on your career...

----------


## dimpysingh

it really takes too much times..they dont melt easily when it comes to love marriage..they know all the tricks of emotional blackmailing..especially in our UP area people are not so broad minded to accept love..they think we youngsters know nothing..and many a times they even melt you with all the drama and get you marry someone else..so be prepared..if they dont melt..then you also dont melt..its your life your decision..its not game..

----------

